# Helping To Stop Asian Carp



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Due to the identification of the Asian Carp in our local river systems....We have received the OK, from reliable Sources at the ODNR, asking us to spread the word to all MINNOW or BAITFISH fishermen that when they are finished...ALL UNUSED MINNOWS or BAITFISH SHOULD BE DUMPED ON THE GROUND AND NOT BE PUT BACK INTO ANY RESERVOIR, LAKE, RIVER, OR STREAM!

Asian carp fry now can be caught along with other bait in areas of the OHIO River and up into river feeders...for the untrained eye, the Asian fry can look similar to regular fatheads, bluntnose, etc...as a precaution, Please do not take chances, just dump the bait and leave them to die, or for birds or other animals to eat....if you do see anything suspicious, save the bait, and notify the ODNR, local Warden, or Park Management!
Thanks for the help and spread the word!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

its a nice thought...but its probly not even scratching the surface... i wishn there was a better way to stop these things.. but for now.. thats what we got.. so ill be sure and dump my minnow catches


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Fishlandr75 said:


> its a nice thought...but its probly not even scratching the surface... i wishn there was a better way to stop these things.. but for now.. thats what we got.. so ill be sure and dump my minnow catches


This action won't help infected waters. That's not the goal. However it will go a long ways to slow or prevent their intrusion into other bodies of water.


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

Are there any studies out there that show the or suggest the amount of asian carp Flathead and Blue or Chanel cats consume not what we might think but Solid evidence from DNR or other similar studies


----------



## bigblues (Feb 13, 2014)

what does asain carp look like


----------



## C J Hughes (Jan 24, 2006)

Listen real close to why they don't net the carp in the Illinois river anymore . There are some many that they have eaten everything to the point that they don't get very big.


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

KaGee said:


> This action won't help infected waters. That's not the goal. However it will go a long ways to slow or prevent their intrusion into other bodies of water.



Commercial fishing will. They could keep them in check but won't because big catfish are worth alot more. Wanna make killer cash? Open a Asian Carp processing plant in preparation for the full invasive that will happen soon.


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

If anyone is wondering ( what can I do to help)? the answer is to not support the pay lakes that buy these giant catfish from the ohio river raping scum. Big catfish are a natural predator of the carp but are being removed like there is a never ending supply. Anyone that catfishes from the meldahl pool and down river will tell you there is a big problem. Kentucky allows commercial fishing for catfish without hardly any restrictions so when they are here so bad we cant drive a boat without being beat down by jumping carp you know who to thank first....It is also illegal to sell catfish to pay lakes caught from ohio state waters or even donate one to a pay lake. The charge is receiving stolen property for the buyer/possessor. A trophy catfish in a pay lake is a fish waiting to die. Will it be 2 weeks or 6 weeks it will be dead soon. That's why they need a constant supply of them. So basically if you support a trophy cat pay lake you are supporting the coming of the Asian carp. PERIOD. Think about that the next time you give a pay lake your money.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I agree with Skip that commercial fishing is the only real factor in helping to stop them. I agree that we should do everything we can to help stop the spread of them. A lot of the CF have said that if there was a market for them to make money that they would switch to catching them as they are very easy for the to catch. I go down to KY Lake every summer and snag for them and paddlefish. I see hundreds of Asian Carp caught and killed every day I am down there yet not a dent is being made.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I fail to see how commercial fishing will do anything to stop the proliferation of the Asian to other bodies of water. You guys have your own agenda to stop commercial fishing and close pay lakes. That's fine. But that is not the topic of this thread. 

Reverting them to the harvest of Asians won't do a thing to prevent Billy Bob seining some minnows out of a tributary and dumping them back in some other body of water.


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

KaGee said:


> I fail to see how commercial fishing will do anything to stop the proliferation of the Asian to other bodies of water. You guys have your own agenda to stop commercial fishing and close pay lakes. That's fine. But that is not the topic of this thread.
> 
> Reverting them to the harvest of Asians won't do a thing to prevent Billy Bob seining some minnows out of a tributary and dumping them back in some other body of water.


Largescale commercial fishing is one of the best ways we know to control and even eliminate populations of specific fish in an ecosystem. If largescale commercial fishing of Asian carp were to begin, it is reasonable to assume that there will be far, far fewer of them in various ecosystems. If there are fewer Asian carp, then there will be less pressure on them to move and they will be more likely to stay where they have already settled. It will also result in fewer Asian carp minnows which means there is a smaller chance of them being mixed in with shiners and other bait minnows which means there is a smaller chance they will be released into other lakes.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

I've been swapping emails with someone, and he sent this:



> I have a friend who does research using eDNA techniques to sample bait shops for Asian carp. It is definitely a possible vector for their dispersal. I'm currently working with the National Marine Fisheries Service as an aquatic invasive species analyst, so I hear all sorts of bad stuff about them. A big bummer, really, as there are lots of folks already who's home waters have been trashed by those buggers. Can't even imagine what sort of havoc they'd wreak on the Darby if it turns out that they don't mind occupying small creeks....


----------



## throbak (Jul 8, 2012)

CF will not fish for them at 15 cents per pound Bob Fraylic told me that to my face so for now forget CF doing anything they are in it for the money and I honestly dont blame them the supply is there now the Demand, BTW of a price increase needs to be met to get the cf to do anything to help


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Saw something about this on Kentucky Afield yesterday.
Could be good news

http://weku.fm/post/asian-carp-kill-under-investigation

http://nashvillepublicradio.org/blog/2014/04/25/reports-massive-asian-carp-die-cumberland-river/


----------

